
OpenDNS has released the top 1M domains on the Internet - geospeck
https://blog.opendns.com/2016/12/14/cisco-umbrella-1-million/
======
Tsiolkovsky
It's not really a surprise that google.com is more popular than aggregating
all queries for the entire .org TLD; I'm sure we'll get more interesting
analyses out of this.

